

Show HN: If Elon Musk can do it, why can't everyone? - bhauer
https://elsegundo.brianstaskforce.com/blog/if-elon-musk-can-do-it-why-cant-everyone

======
bhauer
Excuse my ignorance, I've never done a Show HN post before.

This is my web site. It's an experiment: is it possible that residents of a
city can exert measurable pressure on local governments and businesses by
donating to charity on behalf of things they find important?

I've been struggling quite a bit with messaging and getting people to
register. The charity donations are optional, and although I'd obviously
welcome that level of participation, right now I'm just trying to collect the
ideas that locals have for civic and business improvements, what I call
"tasks." Then, luck willing, have them vote in favor of the tasks they like
and against tasks they don't like.

To describe the concept verbally, I've often drawn a comparison to how rich
people make bets where the stakes are charitable donations. Either outcome
yields a donation to charity, making this kind of bet terrific for goodwill
and PR. So I took an opportunity to describe the idea of Brian's Taskforce on
top of the backdrop of Elon Musk and Dan Neil's recent wager over the Tesla
Model S. I happen to be an avid fan of the Model S, so that certainly didn't
hurt.

I'd love to hear any feedback you have about the message of this particular
blog entry and how well (or even if) it communicates the concept. And beyond
that, if you have other feedback, if you think the idea is good, bonkers, or
whatever, if you think my graphic design "skills" hurt your head, I'd like
your thoughts about the site in general.

Should I kill the Recaptcha on the registration page? I'm so desperate for
registered users that I'd almost welcome spammer user profiles with open arms.
Almost.

Thanks for taking the time to take a look! Oh, and Los Angeles, don't ban
plastic grocery bags!

